# Protonix



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Just thought I would share this -- I was put on Protonix in June, and within 48 hours, my GERD was completely under control. I ended up going off it to see what would happen, and it eventually came back. Fortunately, I do not have a terrible case of it, but I know I will as I get older. My father's side of the family has so much history with it. I choose not to be on it, but that's not because it doesn't do its job or has a lot (or any) of side effects. I hope this can help some of you.


----------



## Dougjr (Dec 18, 2003)

When I was diagnosed with GERD/Barrett's in 1998, I was put on Prilosec, until the insurance dropped it from their approved list. Then I moved to the Protonix, after a brief try of the Nexium.I'm one of those who will likely be on these pills for eternity...thankfully I've had no bad side effects from them.(Except I remember almost having a heart attack when my insurance dropped them...the cash price for 30 pills was $212!)


----------

